# Biopod reveal video



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

I know a few people on this board are interested in these or backed them on Kickstarter. The live reveal of the actual units was posted today on Biopod's Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mybiopod

Interesting. As a backer, I've been cautiously optimistic. The app still isn't there yet, but the units look great.

A few things:

They admit that they were completely unprepared for the level of interest. They thought they would sell 500 Biopods through Kickstarter, and were unprepared to get involved with supply chains, retailers, etc.

The Biopods themselves look huge in real life. They say the Biopod One (base model) is about 15 gallons.

No sign of the Biopod Grand (the really big model).

Weirdly, the Aqua has been their most popular model. I guess a lot of people want to have animals on a tiny island surrounded by water with fish in it. Personally, that setup sounds like a huge pain in the ass, but I guess people are attracted to the looks.

The back wall filter sounds amazing. Jared says "you will never need to replace the filter". Too good to be true?

They hid a huge shipping delay at the end of the video. Now they won't be shipping until end of August/early September. The original shipping date was December 2015.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

The updated platform for the Aqua makes a lot better use of space. 

All in all, I am really impressed with what I am seeing so far. The longer wait sucks, but at least there is something to show for it. They look really solid, and the Aqua II looks pretty cool. Maybe not so much for dart frogs, but a great little display nevertheless for small fish.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

TJ_Burton said:


> The updated platform for the Aqua makes a lot better use of space.
> 
> All in all, I am really impressed with what I am seeing so far. The longer wait sucks, but at least there is something to show for it. They look really solid, and the Aqua II looks pretty cool. Maybe not so much for dart frogs, but a great little display nevertheless for small fish.


Yeah I really agree with this. I've been keeping fish and terrariums for 30 years and I am still hugely impressed with the concept and the demo models they have shown. Am I disappointed that there is another delay. Yes. Am I a little concerned they've taken my money and I'll never see the two Aquas I ordered. Yeah a little. But, I'm willing to hold out hope. Maybe it's dumb, but what else can ya do anyway 


Mike


----------



## londonloco (Jan 4, 2012)

I am new to this community, but have been members of GWAPA, CCA and WAMAS for many many years (currently I have one reef and 6 fw tanks). I saw the biopod article on reefbuilders a few days ago, w/in a few hours purchased an aquapod thru the indiegogo site, then came to this forum (yeah, been years, forgot my password  ) to start research, (I plan on keeping a few tetra's with a tropical theme). I've been trying to get the app to work, (I was told via email "Presently there are approx. 300 databases in the library for plants/animals; the library will be continuously updated as more databases are created.") but it's been a trial, however, the biopod "crew" has been very good about answering all my questions, getting back to me w/in 24 hours. Still haven't been able to access the library, growing pains I guess.


----------



## Phishsaw (May 27, 2016)

You are a brave soul to have placed an order. I am really interested in one of these and when I went to their website to order one and it took me to a donation page; it says I'm about to make a contribution to what his face and there were no details of the biopod model I wanted. I decided to wait until there are some feedback from people who've received one.
I will definitely get one when they start shipping.




tardis101 said:


> Yeah I really agree with this. I've been keeping fish and terrariums for 30 years and I am still hugely impressed with the concept and the demo models they have shown. Am I disappointed that there is another delay. Yes. Am I a little concerned they've taken my money and I'll never see the two Aquas I ordered. Yeah a little. But, I'm willing to hold out hope. Maybe it's dumb, but what else can ya do anyway
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## londonloco (Jan 4, 2012)

Phishsaw said:


> You are a brave soul to have placed an order. I am really interested in one of these and when I went to their website to order one and it took me to a donation page; it says I'm about to make a contribution to what his face and there were no details of the biopod model I wanted. I decided to wait until there are some feedback from people who've received one.
> I will definitely get one when they start shipping.


It took me a few minutes to figure this out, but go to the biopod site, click shop, click the biopod you want to order, which takes you to the indiegogo site, on the right side there is a button to "add perk", once you click add
perk it allows you to order, including shipping, the biopod you want. I does show up as a contribution, but you have preordered one also. I paid by paypal, figuring easier to get my $$ back if they never produce.


----------



## Phishsaw (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, for the pointer. I agree with paying with paypal. However, I think I'll wait for your review of the biopod when you get yours 
Please keep us updated because I am really interested in getting one.
Thanks.



londonloco said:


> It took me a few minutes to figure this out, but go to the biopod site, click shop, click the biopod you want to order, which takes you to the indiegogo site, on the right side there is a button to "add perk", once you click add
> perk it allows you to order, including shipping, the biopod you want. I does show up as a contribution, but you have preordered one also. I paid by paypal, figuring easier to get my $$ back if they never produce.


----------



## Riona (Dec 3, 2009)

Disclaimer, I couldn't really find anything on the filter, so I've got no clue what I am actually commenting ON.

Coming from a mostly fish-keeping background, depending on what sort of filter it is, you really shouldn't need to. At least if it's fresh, if it's salt, you should be using the live rock and skimmer or algae scrubber as the filter, not, um, whatever is in there? 

In a freshwater tank, the reason (besides money) that the media gets changed so much is that people think they have to. If it is carbon, yes, it loses efficiency very quickly. I've seen people claim anywhere between 12 hours to a week. There have also been rumours off and on that I've seen that say that there is a chance that after a while the carbon will start to let whatever it had absorbed leech back out into the tank. A lot of fish keepers suggest only using carbon if you need to remove medication from the water. Does a great job at that, but really doesn't do much else. 

The floss/sponges and ceramic media shouldn't need replacing. Both of those are where a ton of the bacteria in the tank grow, so by throwing the media out before it starts to break down (and I've had sponges/ceramics in tanks for years without any issue) you're tossing out all that bacteria, and causing more to have to grow to replace it. It's why some companies (aquaclear comes to mind) suggest having multiple types in the filter at a time and not replacing more than a third of it when you do. Still unnecessary, really. Just rinse it out well in a bucket of water after a water change, and pop it back into the filter again.

Edit: Though looking at the site, it IS a bit sad that the tanks are so tall/small. Very few species in fresh or salt would actually be happy in there


----------



## londonloco (Jan 4, 2012)

Riona said:


> Disclaimer, I couldn't really find anything on the filter, so I've got no clue what I am actually commenting ON.
> 
> Coming from a mostly fish-keeping background, depending on what sort of filter it is, you really shouldn't need to. At least if it's fresh, if it's salt, you should be using the live rock and skimmer or algae scrubber as the filter, not, um, whatever is in there?
> 
> ...


Whoaaaa, no one should put anything salt in this tank, it's a fw setup, no? I'd hate to see anyone try a sw set up with these types of tanks. 

I do agree with you on replacing media, the only media I replace is filter floss, which does break down, I replace mine every 6-12 months. I do clean my filters once every other month, rinse the filter floss out, and reuse it. I also rinse the ceramic rings during filter cleanings, but NEVER replace them, that would be silly, they are ceramic, and should literally last forever. I have well water so a quick tap rinse won't kill the bacteria, it's only getting the gunk off. I only run carbon if I have to medicate a tank, then toss it at the next wc. 

I'm still a little shocked anyone would bring up a salt set up with these tanks.....shudder......


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Riona said:


> Disclaimer, I couldn't really find anything on the filter, so I've got no clue what I am actually commenting ON.
> 
> Coming from a mostly fish-keeping background, depending on what sort of filter it is, you really shouldn't need to. At least if it's fresh, if it's salt, you should be using the live rock and skimmer or algae scrubber as the filter, not, um, whatever is in there?
> 
> ...


The comments about filtration are not all entirely accurate although I agree with several points. It depends on the type of filtration you're talking about. In aquatics there are three: mechanical, chemical, and biological. Mechanical filtration refers to the removal or particulate matter (think fish poo or excess food) that media needs cleaned (at least) or replaced frequently (but how frequently depends on the bio load of the tank, with a heavier load resulting in a more frequent need). Chemical filtration is generally dealing with things like water chemistry (activated charcoal for example removes odors and helps with cloudy water; water purifiers remove chlorine, phosphorus, etc.); this type of filter media also tends to need to replaced frequently because the chemical reactions in the media wear out/stop over time. Biological filtration deal with the nitrogen cycle (it houses two types of bacteria to deal with ammonia/nitrate/nitrites) this one is the only one that replacement of the media decreases the good bacteria and decreases effectiveness, because the bacteria colonize the surfaces of the media, so the more surface area the media has the better.

As all this relates to the biopods, the "living wall" thing the general idea behind it, is that it's doing all three types of filtration. The plants take up the fish poo and convert it to plant tissues, same with the chemical. The plants take it up. The roots of the plants would provide (theoretically) the surface area for the bacteria. 

I don't have my biopods yet. So we'll see how it all works out. 

The point about salt water tanks, is not that these versions of the biopods would be used for salt/reefs. It's that if they are successful in this form, the idea could be expanded on and attempted for salt/reef. tanks.


----------



## Riona (Dec 3, 2009)

I only mentioned salt since it's a whole different ballgame, didn't mean to say that it should be kept in there, since I couldn't really see much info on the site about the tanks. Also didn't mean to take this so far off topic, oops.

I do beg to differ on the filtration needed, though. Currently I've got a 10 gallon with live plants and a ton of Heterandria (I think about 20 right now?) with only a sponge filter. It's been up for about 6 months. I can't smell it unless I'm a couple inches away from the water, and the water is mostly clear, only has a bit of yellow from my driftwood. I haven't run carbon in. . . the better part of a decade at this point, in tanks ranging from my little native guys to cichlids. 

As far as needing all of the types of filtration, mechanical should be able to grow bacteria on it also. My sponge filter has a ridiculous amount of surface area, as does ceramic media manufactured for bacteria growth. Though the ceramics won't pull excess food out, though. The sponges are also what a lot of people recommend as the sole filtration system on a fry tank, because of how delicate the fry are. If the tank hasn't got big guys like cichlids or goldfish, and isn't overstocked/overfed, it's plenty good for filtering. 

Carbon Filtration In Freshwater Aquariums

Here's a pro/con list on carbon from a cichlid forum, and back when I had room FOR a big tank, that's where I got my current thinking on filtration from. The stuff it removes best is stuff you really don't want in your tank in the first place, like the heavy metals or bleach. Of course when you need to add medication, you should grab some because it will remove the medication after however long it was supposed to be in the tank. The nitrates, which in a fully cycled tank should be the only waste product showing up on test kits, really doesn't get removed well by it, meaning you still need the water changes to get rid of it. In salt (I'll hush about it after this, I promise!) the rock has bacteria which will remove the nitrate, but fresh doesn't really get that option, sadly, and it just builds up until it is somehow removed.

Cheap plants, less nitrate! POTHOS | MonsterFishKeepers.com

I. . . would show an extra article about the plants, but sadly the one I used to use is now blocked by my anti-virus, so skipping that idea. Aquatic plants like to soak up ammonia first, while a lot of fast growing terrestrial plants, when grown in a basket, suck out the nitrates quite well. Pothos tends to be well recommended, because it is hard to kill, grows well, and sucks out nitrates. A lot of big fish keepers have noticed a nitrate reduction of a few points to a couple of levels on their test kit in reduction without very much extra maintenance. 

Back to the biopods themselves, though, it still looks like the better product would be the vivarium version. The aquatic one is just so tiny that you don't really have much selection, even if the filter is more than capable.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah the Biopods should be in my opinion used for only A. Terrariums B. Vivariums C. Paludariums and even then I really would't recommend a lot of fish species that would fit and be compatible with the terrestrial inhabitant.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't want to hijack the OPs thread any more than I have 

But for additional information regarding filtration:
Filtration | Aquarium Basics | Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine
Aquarium Filter - Fish Tank Filter
How much and what type of filtration will I need?
Aquarium Filtration & Water Quality: 3-Stage Filtration for Aquarium Success
Before You Buy an Aquarium Filter


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm a backer... I'm disappointed in how long they take to give us updates, but I think we'll eventually get our biopods, and hopefully they'll be all they are cracked up to be. 

But really for the price the earliest people got, even if all the gadgetry fails you still have a pretty nice tank, especially if the light at least works.

I sent them a PM on facebook and left a comment on the Kickstarter encouraging them to start a Wefunder. They can probably get the initial run done with the money they got from kickstarter, but to be extra safe and make sure the company endures additional funding would be good.... Plus it would be really nice for early backers to actually be able to profit off biopod's success. 

Thanks to the new JOBs Act, it is now possible for start ups to get venture capital from non accredited investors (basically people who are already rich). So finally John Q public can get in on the ground floor of some of the most lucrative opportunities out there.

This means we can now get SAFEs or units that eventually turn into preferred stock, or preferred stock itself... This is the kinda stuff that can increase in value from 10x -1000x. It's how rich people get richer LOL...

You have to hold the stock for at least a year I think, but then you can buy or sell from other owners, but not publically... but you can see huge returns because the company in it's first rounds of funding may be worth 10 million, but by the time it goes through all the rounds of funding (that us normal people couldn't be there to get in on before now), the company can be worth 100 million or a billion. Then once it has an IPO the stock could become the next walmart, google, apple etc..etc...

For instance one of the current wefunder companies is LegionM studios... It's a entertainment production studio that eventually hopes to produce movies, tv, VR, and other entertainment content. They have Seth Green and the robot chicken people onboard along with Alamo draft house, among others...

They are only allowed to raise up to 1 million in this round of funding and the company is valued at almost 13 million now... In the next round of funding they are allowed to raise 50 million, so in theory the company could be worth 4x as much in less then a year.

The people who did the glowing plant (Taxa biotechnologies) have also started a wefunder and the "units" you invest in now will hopefully turn into preferred shares eventually as the company secures more funding, grows and increases in value...

This is venture capital investing so the risks are greater then the normal stock market, but so are the potential returns in many cases. Many of these companies will fail, or will be acquired by larger companies (Which can be a good thing for investors), while others go on to become an IPO openly traded on the stock market (and hopefully continue to do well for their investors).

Check out Wefunder and some of the projects like Legion M studios, if you wanna learn more about all this 

Here are 3 wefunders I invested at least the minimum of $100 dollars in...

(Legion M ...I personally think this may be the most likely to succeed, because it's one of the first title 3 offerings, already has lot's of investors, and some pretty decent creative partners, plus the sex appeal of us being able to own our own movie studio and be involved in the actual business with stock that includes voting rights.)
Legion M

(Cleveland whiskey... Did you know there is a Whiskey shortage! ...This company is growing and has new technology to rapidly age whiskey so it is near or better then other popular whiskies in taste, and can also rapidly create and test designer flavors... So disruptive tech that is just in time to answer increased demand. ...I think it's a winner)
https://wefunder.com/cleveland.whiskey

(Taxa biotech (The kickstarter glowing plant people)... They have had some setbacks but have delivered a product and some sales, are continuing to improve it and nearly ready to bring scented moss to market, and they've got contracts to work with other companies and working on more that may give them more revenue streams, and make them a target for acquisition from a larger company. So a little shakier then the other 2 I think, but worth throwing a $100 at in the hopes it sticks and brings big returns down the road.
https://wefunder.com/taxa


*So anyways hopefully Biopod will take advantage of wefunder or other funding avenues to make sure we get our vivs and continue to stay in business, and maybe we'll have the chance to make some money with them.*


----------



## grackle (Sep 18, 2015)

Another video, this one showing our end of the assembly. Warmup your pause buttons: https://www.facebook.com/mybiopod/videos/340250186313765/


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmmm. Interesting video. I was confused by the white gravel, but in the comments they explain that they use it to surround the false bottom, and presumably you could put a real substrate on top.

Unfortunately, the top of that false bottom looks like it's about half an inch below the lip of the door. That leaves an incredibly small amount of space for your plant-growing substrate, let alone a layer of leaf litter. Unless you sloped it up towards the back wall, but then you'd be covering the filter wall element.

I guess that's why they only have air-rooted bromeliads, some vines and clumps of moss in there. Because the soil isn't deep enough to grow any bigger plants. 

Not sure what to think about this project. I keep alternating between being excited for my Biopod to come, and regretting the day I ordered it.


----------



## grackle (Sep 18, 2015)

Ha yeap. 15" doesn't allow for very far back even before you add the sloping dripping backwall. I figure go up for 9-10" then an underground divider and back down for some boggier plants.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

grackle said:


> Ha yeap. 15" doesn't allow for very far back even before you add the sloping dripping backwall. I figure go up for 9-10" then an underground divider and back down for some boggier plants.


Wait... what?


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah not much space for substrate layers. Does the Biopod still need a proper drainage layer?


----------



## grackle (Sep 18, 2015)

The model I ordered has 2 fine dimensions, one that will be a design challenger.
49.04” x 15.00” x 28.00”. But my door sill is 6" from the bottom.


----------



## grackle (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes there needs to be a pocket somewhere for the pump to gather water from. I gather it is around back?
Anybody who knows more than me is welcome to step in. There are people here who have spoken to them.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

grackle said:


> The model I ordered has 2 fine dimensions, one that will be a design challenger.
> 49.04” x 15.00” x 28.00”. But my door sill is 6" from the bottom.




I also have the Grand 6" gives you 2" for drainage and 4" for plant substrate


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Did they start shipping these yet


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

eek_420 said:


> Did they start shipping these yet


Nope. They're hoping to have certification done by end of October. However, they did just send out a survey to backers confirming our addresses. I'm thinking shipping will happen in December at the earliest.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I was gonna preorder a couple of them kinda glad I didn't cause I'll be mad by now waiting for it think I seen a few people ordered them last year


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

eek_420 said:


> I was gonna preorder a couple of them kinda glad I didn't cause I'll be mad by now waiting for it think I seen a few people ordered them last year


Yeah, it was kickstarted in November 2015. You can preorder now and you'll probably only wait a few months. We've been waiting for a year. Or just wait and see the reviews when they finally come out.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I tried to preorder the other week and it wouldn't let me said I Had to wait and ask the local pet stores in my area to see if they would be carrying them


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Pretty much as a rule - this type of project ends up taking longer than they estimate.

Not necessarily THIS much longer, but always longer.

s



eek_420 said:


> I was gonna preorder a couple of them kinda glad I didn't cause I'll be mad by now waiting for it think I seen a few people ordered them last year


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Still waiting on this, exactly one year after its original estimated delivery date. They claim certification is holding them up. It seems many Kickstarter backers are attempting to sell their orders, as Biopod is no longer issuing refunds. I must say, their communication has been extremely poor throughout.

One good sign: a recent Facebook post announcing that they're hiring new people for their Calgary office. https://www.facebook.com/mybiopod/posts/378625812476202 So I guess they intend to sell something at some point!

If I ever get this thing, I'll post lots of pics here and let you all know how it is. Thinking of putting a small colony of epipedobates in mine.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the idea and look of these. Any recent updates on these? Seems like these guys have spent a ton of time/money on marketing videos/website/etc... Looks like there were some pretty active discussions here back in 2015, but nothing recent.

Website has them listed; however none are for sale. No dates there when they will become available either.


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's the latest update from the Kickstarter:



> Hi Backers,
> 
> We hope to be announcing a very positive update regarding our TUV certification and the start of Biopod shipments in the coming days. In light of this announcement, we will not be sending out the "TUV release" survey as we had previously stated as this survey will be no longer necessary.
> 
> ...


Hilarious that Kickstarter backers funded them to the tune of $400,000, and now they're "phasing out communications" before shipping a single product. I would note that their Facebook page is 90% spam links and nonsense.

On the good side, unless they're still frantically stalling/lying, it seems we'll get our Biopods soon. I look forward to doing a video review when I receive mine.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree that it's shortsighted on their part to leave the Kickstarter system. I've told them as much.

You probably should as well.

I'm on their "non-Facebook" communication list since FB is anything but consistent for communications.

s


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Initially thought they were legit, now I smell scam artists. Who takes money and shuts down communications--- scam artists.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't think so - but I'm watching them closely.

s


viper69 said:


> Initially thought they were legit, now I smell scam artists. Who takes money and shuts down communications--- scam artists.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Scott said:


> I don't think so - but I'm watching them closely.
> 
> s


I could be wrong, and hope I am, but it looks sketchy. The products visually are appealing for sure. I don't know, sometimes like they say, 'when something is too good to be true,...."

Time will tell.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I know someone who saw their booth at that huge German Aquarium Convention (forget the name) 

He said their set ups were amazing and that they stood out over many other companies displays. 

Don't think they are scam artists; if anything disorganized and a bit naive? Don't think its a con though.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Every time I see an email from them in my inbox I get excited, then disappointed once I read it. Can't do much except wait. So, I'm still waiting...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If you read today's you found out that they passed the German Technical inspection - which was the last hold up.

s


tardis101 said:


> Every time I see an email from them in my inbox I get excited, then disappointed once I read it. Can't do much except wait. So, I'm still waiting...


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

The latest update:



> We can now confirm that we have passed our TUV certification and are just waiting on the certificate and our official certification number. Should be given to us in the next few days we are told. We are also still waiting for our legal counsel to give us the green light to ship. Thanks for your patience as we go through this final stretch to the finish line.
> 
> We now have TUV, CE and FCC certification.
> 
> ...


So they're walking back the "no more Kickstarter communication" thing. Which is something.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Scott said:


> If you read today's you found out that they passed the German Technical inspection - which was the last hold up.
> 
> s


Yes saw that email, which is why I checked back in this thread.  However, according to their email, they are not waiting for the actual certificate and for their attorneys. So we are still waiting.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Cole said:


> I love the idea and look of these. Any recent updates on these? Seems like these guys have spent a ton of time/money on marketing videos/website/etc... Looks like there were some pretty active discussions here back in 2015, but nothing recent.
> 
> Website has them listed; however none are for sale. No dates there when they will become available either.


backers in the uk have been receiving theirs. a us retailer in the northeast got them at the end of september and they got a second shipment today, australias supplier got theirs today, and US backers supplier should receive them around oct 17th 2017. once the supplier gets them, backers will be contacted.


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

macuser said:


> backers in the uk have been receiving theirs. a us retailer in the northeast got them at the end of september and they got a second shipment today, australias supplier got theirs today, and US backers supplier should receive them around oct 17th 2017. once the supplier gets them, backers will be contacted.


Somehow Vivariums in the Mist in New York state received a whole pallet of Biopods weeks ago (check the pics on their Instagram), while backers were told that, due to the hurricanes, the US shipment had been unable to dock in Florida. I guess the ones in NY just teleported across the Atlantic?

And we've never received an answer to the question of why retailers are involved at all. Why can't they just ship the units individually to backers? Why rely on a third party to distribute the units we paid for two years ago?

Nothing about this product, its marketing, or the company that manufactures it seems to make sense. I'll reserve judgement until I see my Biopod in person, but I think I'll be selling it.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

So has any one gotten theirs yet? It seems that distributors are already selling them even more the backers have gotten them. there are several retailers posting and showing pics of them


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Not yet.

I'm quite unimpressed with their distribution to date. They certainly should not be for sale before backers received their orders.

Having said this - I believe they suffered issues when a container ship was delayed by a hurricane. 

s


bsr8129 said:


> So has any one gotten theirs yet? It seems that distributors are already selling them even more the backers have gotten them. there are several retailers posting and showing pics of them


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I ordered almost 2 years ago now, haven't gotten them nor been contacted about shipping/receiving in the last couple months. I was asked via email several months ago if my address was still the same and if I wanted to upgrade (it was the same and no I didn't change my order). Nothing since.

I'm not particularly happy with retailers having them and selling them before backers either. Then again there isn't a lot about the process to date that I've been all that impressed with. I am still hoping that I actually get what I ordered.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

They contacted me this week to check my shipping info. Still completely evasive about expected arrival. 

It's beyond annoying that I live about 10 minutes from a huge port, that doesn't get hurricanes, that they're actively shipping Biopods to for retail sales, and I can't get even a rough date on when to expect mine. 

On the other hand, there's exactly 0.00% chance that I'd pay retail what they're asking for, so I'll deal with it.


----------



## philyoung (Aug 29, 2017)

They are certainly available in the U.K. Released on 28 September, I collected my Terra from a local retailer. It's easy to use although there isn't much in the way of instructions. There's a firmware update available which I haven't done as it seems quite complicated and there are warnings in the app about damaging it if you do it wrong!


----------



## Boots (Oct 10, 2017)

philyoung said:


> They are certainly available in the U.K. Released on 28 September, I collected my Terra from a local retailer. It's easy to use although there isn't much in the way of instructions. There's a firmware update available which I haven't done as it seems quite complicated and there are warnings in the app about damaging it if you do it wrong!




Hey Philyoung,
How’s your setup going? I’ve just started a grand myself and really just looking for what others have done and experienced with their Biopods...
I’ve done the firmware update btw, pretty easy and all back up and running within a few minutes.
Best of luck!


My Journal
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331233


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow you guys got yours? Interested to see some build logs and initial impressions. #jealous

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Oct 10, 2017)

FrogTim said:


> Wow you guys got yours? Interested to see some build logs and initial impressions. #jealous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk




Hello FrogTim,
I’m in the UK, got mine just over 2 weeks ago. A plant pack came a couple of days ago.
I’ve started a journal, but it’s from the point of view of a complete novice. I hope you get yours soon and I look forward to seeing more builds too!
Best of luck


My Journal
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331233


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Boots said:


> Hello FrogTim,
> I’m in the UK, got mine just over 2 weeks ago. A plant pack came a couple of days ago.
> I’ve started a journal, but it’s from the point of view of a complete novice. I hope you get yours soon and I look forward to seeing more builds too!
> Best of luck
> ...


Nice I will check in on your journal. I currently have a rack for my exo and zoomed tanks. I haven't purchased a biopod but was very tempted. Maybe if I ever have a lone display tank in anotger room...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## philyoung (Aug 29, 2017)

My first Terra had to go back because the front glass panel started to come away. I’ve just planted up the second one and there seem to be issues with the pump irrigating the back wall; it would be fair to say, so far I’m not terribly impressed......


----------



## philyoung (Aug 29, 2017)

After much faffing I’ve got the back wall irrigation working properly. Now just need to see if this one lasts more than a month - hope so, it is a very smart looking thing.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

These Biopod folks keep digging a deeper and deeper hole.

First, their backers are the very LAST to get the product.

Now, they want us to pay insurance on the UPS shipping. 

I've paid for the product, I paid for the shipping. If they wanted these shipments insured then they should have built that in to either the price of the product or the shipping in the FIRST PLACE.

Now, after we watch these product go EVERYWHERE except to who was supposed to get them FIRST - they're asking for more $.

I really don't believe in litigation, but I'll be joining any class action suits if they pop up. 

Not the way to treat the folks who you built your company on. You treat them well so they spread the word for you. You don't treat them like second or third class individuals.

s


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Scott said:


> These Biopod folks keep digging a deeper and deeper hole.
> 
> First, their backers are the very LAST to get the product.
> 
> ...


I came here to post this. Appalling customer service, shady ethics, and never getting another dime out of me or a word of positivity. 

Unbelievable


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

It's unfortunate because I'm sure they have genuine reasons for why things have gone the way they have for the crowdfunding backers. I have trouble believing they're money snatching good-for-nothings. If they would only be more transparent and open about this.
My guess would be costs were higher than they expected and in order to fulfill the pre-orders (at a significantly reduced price) and had to start flogging units at retail in order to get some operating income so they can get the backer's Biopods out to them, especially for those who live outside their distribution network. It's questionable of them to be asking for more money for shipping, however. And I know they've had problems with manufacturing too so this could all be playing a part.

As a customer who bought one at retail (and the price to match) and who has been in contact with Biopod customer service several times, I must say they've been not only very responsive but helpful too - some of the best customer service experience I've had to date actually. If I had the option to buy one at the crowdfunding price and go through what you guys have done, over spending the extra cash, I would. Rest assured, you will get your product.

In terms of the Biopod itself - I think the app could do with some refinement. Everything they say you can control, you can, but there's a delay when updating settings and I would like to have an option to simply switch the lights on or off - overriding the day/night cycle. I'm impressed by the unit - it's clean and once scaped I think it's difficult to find a vivarium on the market that looks as good. I heard complaints about it being noisy but the pumps that make the most noise (not intrusive at all) are on for one minute an hour, in my case, and other than that the ventilation is quieter than most PC fan set-ups folk go for in a DIY build.

I think it's unnecessary to demonise and boycott them as a result. Time will tell how things go, but for now I think backers just need to have more patience -- a lot of you have waited two years already (which sucks!) but what's another couple months and another couple bucks. I've been waiting on a Kickstarter going on 3 years now...
It's the nature of crowdfunding. Gotta be prepared to face it.

I hope the dust settles and everyone gets their shipments soon. Once it arrives and is up and running I think you'll quickly forget the torment you've been through!


----------



## soulembrace (Aug 28, 2017)

I did not back these (new to hobby) but the backers should have been the first ones to get them. they should not be on sale at retailers while the backers are still waiting on theirs and to asked for more money to ship them after they have been waiting years for them to ship out is just plain out wrong. if they needed more money to pay for the insurance they should have paid it and raised the price a little for the product in store. I know I would be mad if I was waiting on mine and I saw them already at retailers to buy. like it was said before they should have added the insurance to the the shipping to begin with. they put up the price saying if you back this project you will get this for this price plus the shipping cost. they should have honored that pricing and it's not the backer's fault that they under priced the shipping cost. 

the way they are doing it how many backers will be a repeat backer if they do another crowdfunding project? I know after reading through this thread I will not be back any of their projects.

just my thoughts


----------



## philyoung (Aug 29, 2017)

Admit I was surprised they arrived in the UK before the US and hadn’t realised backers hadn’t received them, just assumed as they’d gone on sale backers had received theirs.

So far their customer service has been prompt and helpful but I don’t think they do themselves any favours with the complete absence of any useful directions in the box - I gather this is going to change. 

It looks great, is simple to use but I’m going to wait and see how my second Terra fares over time before giving them a recommend.


----------

